# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  قابلیت ها جدید شرپوینت دیزاینر 2013

## amin1softco

فک کنم مایکروسافت دیگه ترکونده 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ice.15%29.aspx

----------

